# Black Library new releases for the next 12 months.



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals follow the link to see what titles Black Library are going to be releasing oiver the next twelve months.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't wait that long for more Horus Heresy goodiness!
Didn't spot anything about Prospero Burns there, any idea how much longer it's being put off for?

EDIT- thats becuase it was on page two, D'OH!!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i second that - i started reading the HH series just after christmas, it's been a great ride so far [especially the DA books], and i can't wait for some more traitorous action!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see Garro get an audio book and a new novel. Bring on the first Inquisitor! Also looking forward to the new Caine novel and the Salamander one.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn it's going to be an expensive year- I counted at least 27 books I plan on getting.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

dont know how many more of these space marine battle novels i can take. everyone looks to be about orks. now i thought that rynns world was really well written even though the ending was very rushed but helsreach only just picked up at the end.
i know the next one has daemons in it bu then this 4th one reverts back to orks again and im not all that interested in them again. hell you dont even get any orkishness in the first 2 so was kinda boring. why do them again?


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

It looks like a lot of great books coming in the next year or so, but I'm with you all I can't wait that long for another HH novel. I'm really itching for some more Garro.:victory:


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm getting frustrated by the amount of audiobooks coming out instead of books


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

I am looking forward to the nest HH novel. The latest one for Gav Thorpe "Path of the Warrior" was a let down


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

Nemesis-The-Warlock said:


> I'm getting frustrated by the amount of audiobooks coming out instead of books


Me too. I went looking for Ravens Flight and I was kinda pissed it was only an audio book.

whats up with that?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The one I am looking forward to is, "Age of Darkness" but only if it picks up were Galaxy in Flames left off. That and, "Nemesis" sounds interesting too. The rest I can do without.

As for audio books. They are a joke. I want to read a book, not listen to someone else read it to me with sound effects and stupid shit going on in the background. That's like watching a movie with a blindfold on, just pointless.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> The one I am looking forward to is, "Age of Darkness" but only if it picks up were Galaxy in Flames left off. That and, "Nemesis" sounds interesting too. The rest I can do without.
> 
> As for audio books. They are a joke. I want to read a book, not listen to someone else read it to me with sound effects and stupid shit going on in the background. That's like watching a movie with a blindfold on, just pointless.


I certainly agree with Audio-books. Frankly, the Voice-acting is pathetic (bordering upon loathsome), and the sound-effects dire; I swear, with several of my vital-organs bleached in Strongbow, a nice splif, and some mates in a shed, I could produce better.... That said, the Narrator, isn`t bad... Toby Longsworth the choicest out of them, with the Narrator of _Throne of Lies_ rather soft and anti-climatical...
_
Age of Darkness_ simply cannot pick up where _Galaxy in Flames _left off. I am sure I mentioned this before._ Galaxy in Flames _details Isstvan III, and the latter book, _Fulgrim_ details Isstvan V (amongst a plethora of other things) so it _must_ continue after the Dropsite Massacre. I`m pretty sure _Tales of Heresy_, for the majority, has Post-Isstvan III stories... The Voice, Blood Games chief among these...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But then again you also had Scions of the Storm, The Last Church, and the Space Wolves one which were all pre-heresy.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Vote no for audio books.
They at least need to bring out the audio books in written form.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Vote yes for audio books.:victory:
If they did bring them out in written form they would only be very short storys that you could read in half an hour.Its also a lot easyier to listen to an audio book and drive a car at the same time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

March of Time said:


> Vote yes for audio books.:victory:
> If they did bring them out in written form they would only be very short storys that you could read in half an hour.Its also a lot easyier to listen to an audio book and drive a car at the same time.


Yeah, all true, but charging 50% more than the price of a novel for a 70 minute story is, even for GW, taking the piss. Considering it costs a ridiculous 59 pence in the UK to print a CD, they could at least just charge the price of a standard novel. They are an absolute rip off, and I for one won't be buying any more.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm definitely in the NO camp when it comes to audio books, I want to read it not have it "hammed" at me by some Brian Blessed wannabe. 
I listened to the clip on the BL website, something to do with Salamanders I think, lost interest after the first 3 seconds. It was dire, and they think it's worth showing off about?
And £10 a pop, are people really stupid enough to by a CD of maybe 70 pages worth of text for more than the price of a 500 page paper back?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow... so many awesome novels coming up. List of what I'll be picking up:

Path of the Warrior
Nemesis
Throne of Lies
Hunt for Voldorius
Fear the Alien
The First Heretic
Firedrake
Dead Men Walking
Garro: Oath of Moment
Blood Gorgons

Oh hell yes. They can't come out soon enough.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooh the new Horus Heresy novels and the Sabbat Worlds omnibus-looking thing catch my eye. Can't wait!


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Finished Path of the Warrior an hour ago. Very highly recommended.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

, just gone and pre-ordered all the upcoming heresy books . Cant wait 

As for Audio books, I can see the why they are there for some people. Ravens flight was well.....okay, but i cant help but feel it was to short, that story should of been released in paperback as there was a lot more that could of been told.
If they want to do audio for the people who have difficulty read then they should be shorted versons of the books. If someone has to listen to audio then there is no point them only jumping in half way though the story.

My opion is release all the series in both formats and then let the consumer decide which they purchase. As for the price i can see why audio CD's are more expensive due to the cost of production but also the fact they will always sell less units to recuperate the cost from.. though £10 is excessive for the content - so they need to improve this.


----------

